# Double Omaha Chili Cheese Beaatch Burgers



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

boss ordered a gift pack from Omaha Steaks...gave me a bunch of
crap, including the bugers....so before the cold front comes in...





using Alton's tip of putting mayo on the bottom, holds in the 
burgers juices..he calls it a semi au jus, ...not quite but it does
work well...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll take the Omaha burgers when I don't have to pay for em. They do a nice stuffed sole I think that's really good...you might have to check that one out, spensive though.......


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 7, 2006)

Well on Omaha Steaks I just be content to find the shipping carton plust the lid on trash curb day in yuppieville.  That is the best shipping carton for cold foods I ever seen.  Aint never had a chance to try the innards yet. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> *Well on Omaha Steaks I just be content to find the shipping carton plust the lid on trash curb day in yuppieville*.  That is the best shipping carton for cold foods I ever seen.  Aint never had a chance to try the innards yet.
> 
> bigwheel



For once I would agree with you. Can't beat the $5.00 cooler they put the stuff in, again, other than the stuffed sole, I don't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

got it...thought the stuffing was bland, and I can get fresh flounder
here on the coast much better and cheaper than what they charge.
I ordered Omaha steaks about 15 years ago, and since that one
order of about 45 bucks, they've spent about 200 bucks mailing me offers to re-order.  My boss got the latest intro offer for about 60 bucks, gave me half of it, including the burgers (great), hot dogs (sucked), fillet mignons (small but tender), the stuffed sole (not happy there), 
and some pork chops I haven't cooked yet.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> got it...thought the stuffing was bland, and I can get fresh flounder
> here on the coast much better and cheaper than what they charge.
> I ordered Omaha steaks about 15 years ago, and since that one
> order of about 45 bucks, they've spent about 200 bucks mailing me offers to re-order.  My boss got the latest intro offer for about 60 bucks, gave me half of it, including the burgers (great), hot dogs (sucked), fillet mignons (small but tender), the stuffed sole (not happy there),
> and some pork chops I haven't cooked yet.



Hey, if I lived on the east coast I'd be gettin fresh fish daily and stuffin it myself, but unfortunately the closest thing I got to water is NOTHIN!!   My wife is from the east coast and her grandmother lives on Cape Cod, when she kicks the bucket I'm fixin to make a move up there and enjoy all the fresh catch I can get!!

But again, you can't beat 'free' since Omaha Steaks throws those burgers out for nothin all the time....anyway, it still looked great Cappy!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 7, 2006)

My first job (at least one that provided a paycheck with stub) was at a fastfood joint. Before drivethroughs. They insisted that mayo goes on the bottom. Kept the juices (grease) from sogging up the bun. I've made 'em that way eversince.

SO, how did that highdollar ground taste?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> My first job (at least one that provided a paycheck with stub) was at a fastfood joint. Before drivethroughs. They insisted that mayo goes on the bottom. Kept the juices (grease) from sogging up the bun. I've made 'em that way eversince.
> 
> SO, how did that highdollar ground taste?



That's what Alton says...I can't say he's wrong.

The burgers were great...kinda funny the midwest guys think
frozen fish is great, and here by the beach we think good frozen
beef is great....ain't many folks growing cow around here.

I'll never forget when I lived in the mountains of NC though..
Taylorsville, basically Mayberry RFD...my dad was a preacher,
and one year near Christmas one of our church members had
just taken a cow into the butcher...brought us in the tenderloin.
We cut it with a fork....good fresh beef rocks.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to find the best place to live where you get fresh beef and fresh seafood....does it exist??? If it's in Texas I think I'll pass......


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 7, 2006)

Well that is why yankees and kids who put ketchup on that stuff get so screwed up.  The ketchkup soak up right throught the bread and give you a soggy product. Course..I dont think it bothers em too much. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

Cappy I just killed my neighbor, they're house is now for sale!  Mighty fine looking burger!!

When the fiasco happened with my Gator, the van line company sent me a selection of Omaha products for my troubles.  Sirloin burgers were included and I really liked them.  However, I would never pay the price they sell them for.  Free, I'd eat them everyday!


----------



## john a (Dec 8, 2006)

They looked nice and juicy. All the stuff from the supermarkets around here has no fat in it, very bland.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cappy I just killed my neighbor, they're house is now for sale!  Mighty fine looking burger!!
> 
> When the fiasco happened with my Gator, the van line company sent me a selection of Omaha products for my troubles.  Sirloin burgers were included and I really liked them.  However, I would never pay the price they sell them for.  Free, I'd eat them everyday!



Free you would eat EVERY day!   

Cappy, can you make those burgers when we come down in April?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd eat that looks great Cappy....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 8, 2006)

oct_97 wrote:





> They looked nice and juicy. All the stuff from the supermarkets around here has no fat in it, very bland.



I know the feeling. Due to the masses of healthnuts out here, the selection of 92% or leaner burger outnumbers all the others. Have to add bacon grease to the pan  to properly fry that stuff or else it sticks to the pan. Dryer than a popcorn fart and flavorless.

I shoot for the 80/20 stuff or good old ground chuck.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 8, 2006)

Lowes use to offer employees coupons from Omaha Steaks for meeting sales goals and such.  I had my feezer packed with there products and was shipping steaks as Christmas presents when they stopped the program.  A very sad day  

Looks good Cappy.


----------

